
Peruvian Mummies and the World’s Columbian Exposition of Chicago, 1893 - Thevet
http://histanthro.org/fair-necropolis-the-peruvian-dead-the-first-american-ph-d-in-anthropology-and-the-worlds-columbian-exposition-of-chicago-1893/
======
melling
The most recent episode of Timeless took place at this World's Fair. It was a
bit educational on the time period. Along with some random trivia that was
mentioned, these historical people were portrayed:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._H._Holmes](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H._H._Holmes)
\- Serial killer - Also mentioned in the 2nd episode of Sherlock this season

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_Hayden](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sophia_Hayden)
\- First female architect graduate from MIT

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harry_Houdini)
\- Needs no intro?

I wish more history could be worked into regular television shows.

